# Bull redfish trip - what you will need



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 28, 2009)

Here is what you must have on your boat to fish correctly for Bull Redfish and do it legally. These fish will not be in the slot range to be kept. All will have to be released. There is about a 60% chance you will get checked by the Coast Guard or DNR for proper equipment and etc. Be sure you're legal.. 100%. The fine is not pretty for keeping an oversize redfish and they'll check you at the ramp on weekends alot.

We'll explain proper release techniques in person for those who don't know.

1. Your boat registration
2. A fishing license for each person on the boat
3. All proper USCG equipment. Be sure you have it...
4. At least 60 ft. of rope with 4-6 ft. of chain attached and a danforth style anchor.. This is a must have in this current.
5. Pogies or Mullet for bait
6. 10 or so 4 OZ weights, egg style.
7. Spinning or casting outfits that can hold 200 yards of 20 pound line with a stout rod.
8. 20 or so 10/0-16/0 CIRCLE HOOKS (any brand)
9. Roll of 80-100 pound test mono leader material
10. 90 pound or 110 pound snap swivels
11. A large landing net and gloves
12. Some type of depth finder. We will be fishing pretty shallow for the most part.

Reply with questions. If I forgot anything, let me know...


----------



## atwdmb (Jul 28, 2009)

my usual setup for bulls is 50 lb mono leader and a 6/0 circle hook - is this too small for the fish we will be targeting?  also, if using an egg sinker, what is the snap swivel for?


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 28, 2009)

atwdmb said:


> my usual setup for bulls is 50 lb mono leader and a 6/0 circle hook - is this too small for the fish we will be targeting?  also, if using an egg sinker, what is the snap swivel for?



If that rig works for you, I would use it... It's all personal preference.. The snap swivel is what I use to attach the rig to the mainline. Sharks will eat up your 50 pound mono where we will be fishing..

The bigger the circle hook, the less likely the fish will swallow it. The fish we will be looking for will be 25-40 pounds...


----------



## rdykes (Jul 29, 2009)

Does the bait need to be live or does it matter ?


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 29, 2009)

No, it doesn't have to be live, but it DOES HAVE TO BE FRESH.

For those of you who will need Gallon Bags of Pogies for bait or want their rigs to be pre-made, PM me.

I will use pogies, personally. I rate it right there with mullet, if not better.


----------



## bigkga69 (Jul 29, 2009)

are the rigs like what we used for the sharks?


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, they are Kelly. But with heavier weights and the leader will be only about 3 ft. But, just like those pretty much with big Circle Hooks.


----------



## mudmanh41 (Aug 1, 2009)

no problem


----------



## fender (Aug 15, 2009)

Is an ambassador 7000 big enough to handle a red ?


----------



## PaulD (Aug 15, 2009)

All depends on the rod, line and angler. If it's on a 15-30+ rod and 50 lb+ braid you should be good.


----------



## homey (Aug 15, 2009)

*redfish*

How many crickets will I need?Will my calcutta cane pole with 8 lb test be enough.I always knew that those redbreasts love that sandbar out there.


----------



## d-a (Aug 16, 2009)

homey said:


> How many crickets will I need?Will my calcutta cane pole with 8 lb test be enough.I always knew that those redbreasts love that sandbar out there.



Atleast 200 maybe more. Sometimes they just nibble at them and dont get the hook, not to mention how many your going to drop trying to put them on the hook. It always takes me 2 weeks to get all the crickets out of my Console.

d-a


----------



## PaulD (Aug 18, 2009)

yeh, bring beetle spins too.


----------



## d-a (Aug 18, 2009)

PaulD said:


> yeh, bring beetle spins too.



SHHHH!! dont give away all the secrets

d-a


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Aug 18, 2009)

That was funny Kenny...! Ohhhh man.. This thread turned into comic relief..


----------



## seabear2 (Sep 8, 2009)

I dont see one of the most important items needed on your list capt.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## seabear2 (Sep 9, 2009)

Starts with a W and ends with an N


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 9, 2009)

seabear2 said:


> Starts with a W and ends with an N



uhhhh.. yeah. About 50.


----------



## jamrens (Sep 10, 2009)

Explain pls


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 10, 2009)

jamrens said:


> Explain pls


----------



## bpow (Sep 10, 2009)

seabear2 said:


> Starts with a W and ends with an N



50 Women

50 Winston (s) 

50 Wigeon (could get messy and crowded in your boat)

50 Wicken (I don't care for witches)


----------



## seabear2 (Sep 10, 2009)

bpow said:


> 50 Women
> 
> 50 Winston (s)
> 
> ...




Very close.


W***ON

Thats a little help for you.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 11, 2009)

BUT,


----------



## bouymarker (Sep 11, 2009)

come on tell us..its been days since it was started..what starts with w and ends with an n?


----------



## GiGi (Sep 11, 2009)

I am thinking perhaps it's a typo and it's WOMAN


----------



## bpow (Sep 11, 2009)

50 Pabst Blue Wibbons 

That's how it's said after the first ten.  The pronunciation goes further downhill after that.


----------



## seabear2 (Sep 13, 2009)

GiGi said:


> I am thinking perhaps it's a typo and it's WOMAN




Nah. This word gets on board with capt richie on every trip and is on the pre-fish checklist before launch.


----------



## seabear2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey gigi, all the women were on my contender back when I had my 25 not richies LOL


----------



## jamrens (Sep 14, 2009)

Whould you like a cookie?
WHit


----------



## seabear2 (Sep 14, 2009)

jamrens said:


> Whould you like a cookie?
> WHit



No thanks. I have all the pics saved in my computer man from those trips. I dont think I can post them here. Im sure you would like to have been on that trip my friend.


----------



## jamrens (Sep 14, 2009)

seabear2 said:


> No thanks. I have all the pics saved in my computer man from those trips. I dont think I can post them here. Im sure you would like to have been on that trip my friend.



Sounds like fun but i have all the woman i need to entertain me here in Rome...


Whit


----------



## seabear2 (Sep 14, 2009)

jamrens said:


> Sounds like fun but i have all the woman i need to entertain me here in Rome...
> 
> 
> Whit





I hear that whit. You must have it locked down in north ga with the ladies


----------



## jamrens (Sep 15, 2009)

I have the one and only laddie locked down in nw ga i want..


----------



## seabear2 (Sep 18, 2009)

jamrens said:


> I have the one and only laddie locked down in nw ga i want..



I hear ya


----------

